# Struggling



## Emmal31 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

I'm really struggling at the minute so I've come to have a moan. I'm not sleeping well (i'm 34 weeks now and massive), my bs levels have been terrible got up to 20 the other day, I've been sick again a few times lately and my right foot is realy swollen but both the doctor and midwife said they can't do anything about it. 

I just want my blood sugars to go back to normal so that I can stop worrying and I know i've only got four weeks left but I feel like I can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm starting to worry that I won't want to ever do this again even though I'd love to have more children, I know once she's born I'll look at her and say she was worth all this but I don't know whether i'd want to do it all again in a couple of years time. 


Emma xx


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really struggling at the minute so I've come to have a moan. I'm not sleeping well (i'm 34 weeks now and massive), my bs levels have been terrible got up to 20 the other day, I've been sick again a few times lately and my right foot is realy swollen but both the doctor and midwife said they can't do anything about it.
> 
> ...



poor ole emma stick in there girl not long to go now...and too be honest the brain has a clever way of making you forget all the promises of 'never again' or we certainly wouldnt ever go on to have any more!!
take care x


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2009)

Aww Emma you know you can come on here and moan scream shout whenever you like , i know i cant say i know what your going through apart from the fact i have given birth thats the only similarity but as you said the bundle of joy at the end of it will have you thinking it was all worth it , the sleepless was a major deal for me around 33 weeks onwards i really felt it i was sleeping here and there and being really ratty i even moved out for abit it was getting to me and o/h that bad.Im sure these 4 weeks will fly over for you and hopefully as your body gets used to not carrying the baby around and the extra weight on you it wil get back to some sort of normality and your levels will decrease xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear it Emma. Try not to worry, I know it's hard, but you're doing your best and no-one can do better than that. The lack of sleep won't be helping anything and the worrying won't be helping the sleeping. Try to focus on the positives - see how far you've come and in the blink of an eye you'll have a beautiiful little girl that will bring you joy each and every day (until her teens, at least! Only joking!). I can't possibly know how you feel, but I do hope that things improve soon.


----------



## bex123 (Dec 30, 2009)

hi there , i am sorry you feel so rough , it will get better i promice , but may take a while as post pregnancy hormones and lack of sleep play havvock with blood glucose levels too , but i have done it twice and i felt like you too at the end of my first pregnancy , it will all be worth it when you hold your baby for the first time xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies they made me feel a little better I think the lack of sleep and high blood sugars are just making me feel terrible and very negative at the minute I'm hoping that any day now my insulin resistance will start going a bit and I'll get the nesting instinct kicking in xx


----------



## Smit (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Emma,
I read all your post as you know i'm wanting to start trying for a baby. My bloods been crazy over the holidays, i can only imagine how hard it's been for you. You are nearly there, you can do it. Sending huge hugs to you and bump!!!!!


----------



## rachelha (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad to hear you are feeling a little better.  Hang on in there - it will be worth it!!!  Big hug


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Emma!

Hope things are improving for you...it's a bit of a drag isn't it?!  One thing to say - if you get a sudden drop in insulin requirements over the rest of the pregnancy let your care team know immediately - when I was in with PET the consultant obs told me this can imply the placenta is begining to fail so they'd want to deliver asap.  (Not trying to scare you, just a heads up!)

As for post birth, I could relate to Bex's experience - my control went haywire post birth (partly lack of sleep, hormones but also not helped by being told to "run high so as not to go hypo & smother the baby"!!!).  I'd strongly recommend if you can to get a  friendly dsn or someone to agree to review your control over the phone fortnightly or something - that's what I'm hoping to do this time round - as otherwise it's just a quick review at the 6 wk check & then no support for another 4 months!...(By which time I was really miserable & ended up with pnd.  Not saying that's inevitable at all, but I'm sure dodgy sugar levels didn't help things!)  I'm hoping if I can get some more support (even if it's just moral support) this time round, that will help motivate me to take better care of myself this time round...fingers crossed!

Meanwhile hope the nausea, sickness & swelling are gone!!  All the best for the next few weeks,

Happy new Year!

Twitchy  x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 1, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi Emma,
> I read all your post as you know i'm wanting to start trying for a baby. My bloods been crazy over the holidays, i can only imagine how hard it's been for you. You are nearly there, you can do it. Sending huge hugs to you and bump!!!!!



I hope that I haven't put you off in any way! thanks for the virtual hugs


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Emma - you know when you hear people say that you forget about childbirth? Well the same is with pregnancy - though you have just reminded me! I was so sick from heartburn I was hospitalised twice at the end due to non-stop vomiting (which caused even morechaos with bs!) and could not lie down to sleep - I had to sleep sat up and you know what - I don't even remember it now! Nor will you when you look into your bump's smiling face - I promise!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 4, 2010)

Admin said:


> Emma - you know when you hear people say that you forget about childbirth? Well the same is with pregnancy - though you have just reminded me! I was so sick from heartburn I was hospitalised twice at the end due to non-stop vomiting (which caused even morechaos with bs!) and could not lie down to sleep - I had to sleep sat up and you know what - I don't even remember it now! Nor will you when you look into your bump's smiling face - I promise!! xxxxxxxxx



Thanks for that admin that really helped make me feel better about things. Only three weeks now i'm counting down the days!!  xxx


----------



## allisonb (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Emma.  Sorry to hear you've been struggling, hope you're starting to feel a bit better.  Keep your chin up hon.  Only a few weeks and you get to meet you baby daughter, nothing can be more special and more worth it!


----------

